# WInCC flexible Rezepturverwaltung



## franzlurch (13 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss in WinCC flexible eine Rezeptur mit 260 Variablen erstellen. Kann man das ganze irgendwie mit Hilfe von Strukturen bewältigen, sonst muss ich erst 260 Variablen anlegen uind die dann noch im Rezept zuweisen. Da die Anlage aus 4 Teilen besteht bräuchte ich dann also 4 Rezepturen a 260 Variablen. Hoffentlich kann mir da jemand helfen!

franzlurch


----------



## franzlurch (13 November 2008)

Hab gleich noch eine Frage zu gleichen Thema:

Ich hab gerade mal ein kleines Rezept angelegt und in einem Bild eine Rezepturanzeige projektiert. Funktioniert soweit auch alles schön und gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber in der RT Werte im Rezept ändere und speichere werden diese aber beim Neustart der RT wieder mit den Werten aus der Rezepturdatenbank (Werte aus den Datensätzen) überschrieben. Ich muss doch aber ma Anfang Werte in die Datensätze eingeben oder? Oder muss ich noch eine Option irgenwdo aktivieren damit die Datensätze aus der RT heraus überschrieben werden können.

Benötige ich hierfür noch einmal eine seperate Lizens??? 

franzlurch


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2008)

Welches Gerät zur Laufzeit?
RT als Simulation?

ich persönlich lege keine Datensätze im ES an, sondern erzeuge Datensätze ausschließlich zur Laufzeit.


----------



## franzlurch (13 November 2008)

Ah Sorry hatte ich vergessen. Nutze WinCC fleible 2007 Advanced und einen PC.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2008)

Startest Du RT auf dem Laufzeitsystem oder auf dem Erstellsystem als Simulation?


----------



## franzlurch (13 November 2008)

Ich starte das ganze unter der RT auf einem Panel PC!


----------



## MatthiasH24 (14 November 2008)

franzlurch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss in WinCC flexible eine Rezeptur mit 260 Variablen erstellen. Kann man das ganze irgendwie mit Hilfe von Strukturen bewältigen, sonst muss ich erst 260 Variablen anlegen uind die dann noch im Rezept zuweisen. franzlurch


 
Also zu deiner 1.ten Frage muss ich auch sagen das ich verzweifelt nach dieser Möglichkeit suchen aber bisher keine gefunden habe..

Mit dem daten in der Rezeptur wie ist denn dein SPS-programm dazu aufgebaut? Wir machen das immer so das wir 2 identische rezeptur Datenbausteine einen für die Visu und den anderen für die Sps. Der Visu Db schreibt den SPS Db wenn es Änderung an den Werten gab ansonsten wird zurück von der SPS geschrieben.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

Da ich über Flex Advanced nicht verfüge und nur die Übertragung auf normale Panels kenne, kann ich dir nur schildern, wie das bei einem gewöhnlichen TP277 z.B. ist. da gibt es beim Übertragen eine Klickbox, die darüber entscheidet, ob die Rezepturdaten überschrieben werden oder nicht. allerdings fragt ES nochmal explizit nach, ob es das wirklich tun soll. wie sich das bei PC-Runtime verhält - k.A.

ansonsten kann ich MatthiasH24





> Also zu deiner 1.ten Frage muss ich auch sagen das ich verzweifelt nach dieser Möglichkeit suchen aber bisher keine gefunden habe..


leider nur voll bestätigen


----------



## franzlurch (14 November 2008)

Hi Mathias,

wir haben als Steuerung keine SPS im Einsatz sonder unsere eigene Haussteuerung über Modbus TCPIP. Die Rezeptparameter habe ich einfach mit den externen Variablen verbunden. Was ich bloß nicht riochtigkapiere ist dass wenn ich zum Beispiel die Datensätze 1-32 anlegen und in den Datensatz 1 in jedes der 260 Felder eine 1 eintrage, in Datensatz 2 in jedes der 260 Felder eine 2 eintrage usw... Wenn ich nun die RT starte kann ich die Rezepte ändern , in die SPS laden und auch aus der SPS laden. Ändere ich einen Datensatz, so werde ich dann auch gefragt, ob ich das ganze speichern mlöchte. Wenn ich ja klicke ist das ganze auch solange gespeichert, solange die RT läuft. Beende ich jetzt die RT und starte sie neu, so werden komischer weise wieder die Werte geladen die ich am Anfang beim erstellen der Rezeptur eingegeben habe.
Wie kann ich das Laden der Rezepturen ausführen, wenn ich dazu nicht den Button der Rezepturverwaltung nutzen möchte. Kann ich mir die Funktion irgendwie auf einen beliebigen Button legen??


franzlurch


----------



## MatthiasH24 (14 November 2008)

Hi also du kannst das bestimmt über die Auftragskodierung des Panels durchführen. Da du aber keine Siemens nutzt kann ich dir da im moment leider auch nicht weiter helfen. Schaue aber nachher mal nach muss jetzt grad mal direkt an ne maschine was programmieren.


----------



## franzlurch (14 November 2008)

Die Rezepturverwaltung muss doch aber genau so funktionieren, wenn ich statt eines Siemens Panels einem stink normalen PC nutze?


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand mit meinem problem helfen. Ich nutz wincc flexible 2007 advanced und einen PC auf dem die Engeneering Software läuft (Visualisierungsgerät soll auch ein PC *werden*). Ich bin gerade dabei eine Rezepturverwaltung zu projektieren. Dazu habe ich mir ein Rezept mit 260 Variablen und 32 Datensätzen angelegt. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Ich kann die einzelnen Datensätze in der Rezepturanzeige anwählen, hoch-/runterladen in die Steuerung und die Werte ändern. Wenn ich nun aber einen geänderten Datensatz speichern möchte,so kann ich dies auch tun aber anscheinend nur in der RT. Wenn ich die RT nämlich stoppe und dann wieder neu starte sind nicht mehr die geänderten Werte in den Datensätzen sondern wieder die Startwerte die am Anfang in der Rezeptverwaltung angelegt wurden d.h., daß die einzelnen Datensätze beim Speicher garnicht überschrieben werden.
> 
> ...


das hört sich ja so an, als ob Du die Runtime als Simulation aus ES heraus startest (wenn Du dein Zielsystem noch nicht hast). Dann werden die Rezepturen (Rezepte) grundsätzlich mit ihren Startwerten vorbelegt - da gibt es keine Möglichkeit, von einer vorangegangenen Sitzung ausgehend weiterzuarbeiten.


----------



## franzlurch (14 November 2008)

Ja ich starte die habe ES auf meinem Projektierungsrechner installiert und starte RT über den Knopf mit dem PC und dem Pfeil im ES Projekteditor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2008)

hallo franzlurch,
ich glaube du must das Rezept nach dem Systemstart von der RT noch einmal laden. Das kannst du so machen indem du an der Variablen für die Datensatz Nr eine Funktion hängst wo das Rezept bei Wertändeung geladen wird.

gruss Helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

Hallo,

also, da ich nur mit Simatic Panels (nicht PC) arbeite, kann ich nur berichten, dass ich beim Übertragen der Projektierung auf das jeweilige Panel die Wahl habe, ob ich auf dem Zielgerät Benutzerverwaltung und/oder Rezepte mit den projektierten Werten überschreiben will. wenn ich den Knopf mit dem PC und dem Pfeil im ES Projekteditor drücke, habe ich keine Wahl, und daher gehe ich davon aus, dass diese dann als Simulation gestartete Runtime die Startwerte aus dem Projekt grundsätzlich übernimmt. Das Verhalten sollte aber dann wunschgemäß werden, wenn dann die Runtime auf dem echten Zielsystem läuft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2008)

Hallo Perfektionist,
wenn ich den franz richtig verstanden meint er nicht die übertragung...sondern wenn er die RT neu startet sind die Variablen auf Anfangswert der Rezeptverwaltung...aber vielleicht schreibt der franz nocheinmal was er meint.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Perfektionist (14 November 2008)

Hallo Helmut,

siehe:


franzlurch schrieb:


> Ja ich starte die habe ES auf meinem Projektierungsrechner installiert und *starte RT über den Knopf mit dem PC und dem* *Pfeil im ES Projekteditor*


 
Dabei tritt m.E. das beschriebene Phänomen auf. Wenn er nun aber RT auf einem Zielsystem installiert, die Daten wie auch immer (was sich eben meiner WCF-Standard-Kenntnis entzieht) auf das Zielsystem überträgt, dort dann RT das erste Mal startet, wird er auch dort die Variablen das erste Mal entsprechend vorbelegt vorfinden. Wenn er dann aber auf dem Zielsystem seine Rezepte ändert und speichert, bleiben diese Änderungen entgegen den Versuchen auf dem ES-Rechner aber über das Beenden und Wiederstarten von RT hinaus erhalten.


----------

